# Glanuloplasty



## rgrimes (Jul 30, 2013)

Is there a CPT code for glanuloplasty?  Dr. did circumcision on patient and also did granuloplasty.  

Note reads "in the process of retracting trhe foresin and removing it, the tissue overlying the frenulum was torn.  Once the foreskin was completely removed in soup can fashion, I inspected teh are.  The tissue overlying teh frenulum being gone, had exposed the outer layer of the urethra.  I performed a glanuloplasty with 5-0 chromin suture with horizontal mattress sutures and then I brought the edges of the foreskin back into apposition with a 4-0 and 5-0 chromic suture....."

Is there a CPT code for this?

Thank you in advance.

Ruth Ann


----------



## dkilburn (Jul 31, 2013)

For glanuloplasty I use code 54360.


----------

